# Another review of Pocket Predator's G10 Ring Finger Hunter



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

When Bill Hays posted his template of the Ring Finger Hunter back in 2012, he described it as: "Made to the same dimensions as the Dankung "Luck Rings"... this one is actually ergonomic and able to be used accurately with heavier chinese style tubes, either looped or end plugged."

https://slingshotforum.com/topic/16084-ring-finger-hunter/

Well, I was already hooked on the the little Dankung, so I had to try the template. To me, it looked rather like a mini Tubemaster. My first one shot great, and I've shot Bill's little shooter much more often than Dankungs since then.

It really is ergonomic, and it really is a fun and capable shooter. And it will disappear in a shirt pocket!









New and old style Ring Finger Hunters on left, Tube Master Sniper (from kit) center, Micro Ranger on right.

Bill recently added an updated G10 version to the Pocket Predator website, and I got one in green. The version I have is the same size as the original, but uses a fork layout more like one of Bill's OTT Rangers. So, instead of being drilled and grooved for tubes, the top of the forks are flatter, wider, and grooved for band ties. All good, in my book. If I want to shoot tubes, I can mount them on leather tabs.









The build quality is top drawer. Mine has no material flaws and a finish just short of custom work.

Since I bought mine, the Pocket Predator site has added more options, including a TTF version (about ½-inch taller than the OTT). All are G10, and reasonably priced.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Thanks, bud.

I amma head over there and watch the video.


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

I have the G10 boyshot that also is top drawer been shooting it daily since it's to cold for pfs shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great review KawKan


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi these little shooters are awsome i have two them .


----------



## Hunter-13 (May 2, 2020)

What is the black one in the middle? Is that one of his aluminum blank? I like the looks of it.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Hunter, you might check pocketPredators website, I know he had a couple of different kits for sale.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Hunter-13 said:


> What is the black one in the middle? Is that one of his aluminum blank? I like the looks of it.


Yes indeed.

That was a build from the Pocket Predator Tube Master kit. I included it, just because it looks like the Daddy to the Ringfinger Hunters to me.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

nice review


----------

